# Nikon D series



## MarcPPhotography (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone got a list of all the AF D lenses ever made.

I really like them and am interested in getting more.


Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2010)

Here you go..every Nikkor 35mm film/digital lens and sub-variant (no specialty lenses like process camera or large format or photomicrography lenses listed).

Nikon Lens Serial Nos


----------



## MarcPPhotography (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Derrel, your the man


----------

